# Audi Apparel



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone could direct me to any sites with some legit Audi tees or hoodies. I've searched the forums and Google but can't seem to find much. Anything audi related would be great, but B5 would be even better.

Thought this was funny though...http://www.cafepress.com/boltzdesignz.212906349


----------



## AudiVW01 (Nov 27, 2010)

haha thats pretty funny


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

Renegade VW is pretty good i got one of their b5 shirts

http://ryanmcleod.com/shop/


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

http://dineuro.com/de/index.html they had a b5 shirt..


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks, they have some pretty sweet stuff.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Ebay if all else fails


----------

